# Sub Contractor Available, MI



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I maybe looking to be a sub in the Muskegon, MI aera if some of my contracts dont come thru, If you have work, within Muskegon County, and need help please email me with details to [email protected].

I have a 2003 F350 Crew Cab PowerStroke with a Boss 9' 2" V, and a salt spreader if needed.

Thanks Guys

Wish you all a safe and profitable SEASON payup


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

hey im at 2126 getty, stop by and give me your info and ill see where i fall to, also can steer you towards some other peopel if need be.,,,how much you looking for per hour


Erik


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply, price is negoa...... if you are serious give me a page at 231 315-0428 with your number and we can talk.

Thanks again..


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Snoking, that reply went to the wrong guy... thanks for the info I'll see if i can stop by tomorrow, any time good for you?


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

im in and out, and body here can get ahold of me....so when ever...im not here till after 9 though for sure


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Snoking,
Sorry i didnt get ahold of you it was a crazy weekend. 

I still am interested if you have any extra work.

My contracts i hope are just slow to sign this year.

Who knows its been a werid start this year.

THERES GOTTA BE WORK AROUND MUSKEGON


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

ill know more later so get a hold of me


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

snoking
Whats the name of your place called? I didnt see a 2126 Getty, i saw a 2226? 
just thought id check thanks

Bruce


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

lol...sorry had a moment 2621...not 2126 almost across the street from muskegon brake


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

LMAO, no problem, i just thought i was losing my mind. I'll try to catch up with you tomorrow.Take care


Bruce


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Weird! Is anyone in west Michigan (Lakeshore) signing many contracts yet? i wish it would snow then maybe then phone would start ringing!


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

most of mine are in...waiting on a couple



what ones are you waiting on....


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

any that will sign! lol.. waiting on a coulpe of hotels, and restaurauts. see what happens


----------

